# Overall member happiness...POLL



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I want to take a poll on overall member happiness with all of the new people and general forum changes that have taken place recently. Please feel free to voice your opinions.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

I have to say something to get this back at the top.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Things seemed to have change, where is Katiesmommy and carsons daddy w. all the sarcasm ??


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I am pretty new here and I didn't know that way it used to be. I didn't come here from any other Golden Forums. I just stumbled on this after I got Charlie. I am totally addicted to this. I'm not getting any work done. When Charlie is sleeping, I am here......so maybe that's not good...LOL...good thing hubby is not a neat freak.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm very happy. I like the new members and also their wit. After all, we all have something in common.....goldens!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> Things seemed to have change, where is Katiesmommy and carsons daddy w. all the sarcasm ??


Hey, I'm still here!  I've just been out of the office and SUPER busy the last little while. Hopefully "work" will settle down so I can get something done on the forum....  

I voted for Ecstatic...i'm lovin' it!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Check out the Ant-man's thread to see my opinions.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

telsmith1 said:


> I want to take a poll on overall member happiness with all of the new people and general forum changes that have taken place recently. Please feel free to voice your opinions.


But most of the unhappy people have quit, so I doubt they will see this poll.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

OK... what was the name of the thread , where the unhappy people posted so....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't think they posted, as they were already gone.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I just gotta say that I am embarrassed that something like this would even come up... What do you guys want to do? Ask them to leave? 

I'm so pissed that it has come to this, that I don't even know what to say... I've been a member of this forum since December 15, 2005 and I've been on here EVERY day since I joined. And I have never seen anything like this...

I've got people who I consider really good friends ragging on new members and asking them to leave. I see people who seem like the nicest people around complaining about a small group of members talking like dogs and having fun and enjoying life. People complaining that they can't keep up with all the new posts and threads...

These people are not CG refugees anymore....they are now GRF members.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I thought NJB wasnt around because she was moving?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I just gotta say that I am embarrassed that something like this would even come up... What do you guys want to do? Ask them to leave?
> 
> I'm so pissed that it has come to this, that I don't even know what to say... I've been a member of this forum since December 15, 2005 and I've been on here EVERY day since I joined. And I have never seen anything like this...
> 
> ...



Thank you Rick, for saying what I wanted to...just couldn't figure out how to word it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im assuming your comment about "complaining about missing thread and post" was because I posted something about it....I WASNT COMPLAINING.. it was just a statement , due to others who have said something about a thread or post and I never even so it.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> I don't think they posted, as they were already gone.


Where'd they go? CG? Ah, the irony in that....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

monomer said:


> Where'd they go? CG? Ah, the irony in that....



No.......................


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Im assuming your comment about "complaining about missing thread and post" was because I posted something about it....I WASNT COMPLAINING.. it was just a statement , due to others who have said something about a thread or post and I never even so it.


Nope....wasn't talking about you at all.... I didn't see where you had said that....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm a new member here, and I have to say that I love it here. Can't really get enough! I guess I'm just nutz b/c I come on often and think... dang... I really wish there were lots more new posts to read : 

Everyone has been soo nice and helpful, and gracious. I must have missed the post(s) where displeasure was voiced. But I have to say, as a new member, that I would hate to be asked to leave simply b/c the board is too busy?!?!?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It's pretty sad on my part if people left Because they were unhappy and I didnt even notice......:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I guess if I saw this yesterday I would have said Very Happy...
But after last nights (3-14-07) activities in the 
 “Dis B Fur Dawgies Only (no huumans aloud) Thread”
 I would have to say Somewhat Uncomfortable,
but not coz I want it the way it was,
I feel I have been bashed and slammed and unfairly so at that. 


 Don’t we all love Goldens, Isn’t that why we are here?
 I have added comments, offer advice, gotten advice,
 And of course Ecstatically Enjoyed the
 “Dis B Fur Dawgies Only (no huumans aloud) Thread” 

We should all get along for the Dogs Sakes! 

Poll Options 

*How happy are you with the way the forum is now?*
Ecstatic - I can't get enough of it!
Very Happy - There is a lot of new activity, and I like that.
Happy - My medication continues to work fine. Everything is great.
Somewhat uncomfortable - I am having trouble following the new, fast pace.
Unhappy - If I were The Decider, I'd restore the GRF to the way it used to be.
Totally disgusted - I regret the day I donated money to this forum and I'll never post here again.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm sad.  I just notice that there are people who've voted for _"Totally disgusted - I regret the day I donated money to this forum and I'll never post here again"_ 

To think that *anyone* could regret donating to the forum.... that's sad. Regardless of your opinion on "the change"...that's sad.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I haven't said a lot on the topic of this forum since the CG members joined but here's my two cents:

I used to look forward to visiting and posting at this forum every day. When the CG members joined, I liked the new conversation but found it VERY overwhelming. I tried to keep up with it as best I could, but found that it was hard to find the threads I used to have great interest in because they gave so much valuable information. Here we are, a few weeks later, and many of my friends have left because the board has changed so much. I don't think many of the GRF members were thrilled with the way the transition was handeled and because of it we feel like we lost the sense of community we had. There must be a way to work together to build the GRF, but in my opinion it has become Chat Goldens II at this point. I know the moderators are happy with the new blood, but you have to realize that the changes the board has gone through, has pushed us out and left us in a situation similar to what the members of Chat Goldens experienced.

This is not an insult to anyone on this board, I admire the knowledge of everyone, and it has helped me so much in my search for a breeder, and preparing for my puppy, and I just hope that the moderators can find a solution that both parties can be happy with because right now there are very few current GRF members, just a divide between former members and new CG members.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> I haven't said a lot on the topic of this forum since the CG members joined but here's my two cents:
> 
> I used to look forward to visiting and posting at this forum every day. When the CG members joined, I liked the new conversation but found it VERY overwhelming. I tried to keep up with it as best I could, but found that it was hard to find the threads I used to have great interest in because they gave so much valuable information. Here we are, a few weeks later, and many of my friends have left because the board has changed so much. I don't think many of the GRF members were thrilled with the way the transition was handeled and because of it we feel like we lost the sense of community we had. There must be a way to work together to build the GRF, but in my opinion it has become Chat Goldens II at this point. I know the moderators are happy with the new blood, but you have to realize that the changes the board has gone through, has pushed us out and left us in a situation similar to what the members of Chat Goldens experienced.
> 
> This is not an insult to anyone on this board, I admire the knowledge of everyone, and it has helped me so much in my search for a breeder, and preparing for my puppy, and I just hope that the moderators can find a solution that both parties can be happy with because right now there are very few current GRF members, just a divide between former members and new CG members.


Nicely said.................


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I am glad this poll was created. 
For a simple reason, it shows what people think and that's why it was a good idea to do this poll.

One poll option I am not really understanding (but hey, that's just me):
"Unhappy - If I were The Decider, I'd restore the GRF to the way it used to be."

Why? Well, think about it. Nothing really changed. Forum looks the same way it always did... 
Same way to post to topic, same categories... everything is the same. Only thing that really changed is the fact we have more members. That is all... 

Some people might say, but I don't like all these new members, I was able to read all posts and now I can't.
I used to know everyone, now I don't 

But come on guys... Imagine it this way: 
If all CG members didn't come all at the same time, we would have anyway more members as forum progresses to the future. Meaning, that there is no line steady line between new and old members. Those who come today, will be old members in 4-5 months. And will CG members 3 years from now be still those newcomers? No...

Also please register, there is no difference between CG members and those others who would be registering every single day. Only difference is, that CG members came too many and too suddenly, but that is good. Think about it. They came from a different forum, but they are talking about the same topic, same hobby, same love of one breed.
We shouldn't be offended by new members, but welcome them.

If someone's problem is, that we are no longer forum with 300 posts a day, but rather 800 and you can't read all the new posts, because suddenly we have more then we are used to... Well, what can we do? We're growing... it's a change for all of us. If you come to any large forum on the web, you will see, that people make friends in small groups, discuss they're own topics, because you simply can't read everything and you simply can't keep the forum small forever, especially if it's getting so popular .

Anyhow, I just wanted to say, that in my opinion, this change is great and I am ecstatic about it  (that is what I voted for)

Just think about it, you have a choice to talk to whom you befriended, about Goldens you love, read only those topics you want, ignore people you don't like or fight with those you want... No one is telling you NO.

Only thing administrator of this forum is asking for, is: *To be nice to each other.*


*So, it's really all in your hands, your choice and I am asking, why just not be happy that this forum allows every one of you complete and full freedom to choose whatever you want to discuss, ignore or reply topics and posts, ignore or befriend people you hate or like, stay or leave, donate or not, recomend us to others or not, etc... *

*It's really all in your hands and being your choice.*

Joe


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree that we would have had more members anyway, but it would have been gradual and we would have time to adjust to each new member. It has to work both ways if it is going to work; they have to accept our ways of doing things, and we have to try to implement theirs. That's is the only way we can become US and eliminate the CG/GRF divide.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ontariogolden said:


> ...I don't think many of the GRF members were thrilled with the way the transition was handeled and because of it we feel like we lost the sense of community we had...


The "transition" being the addition of over 200 new members, how could it have been handled differently? 

And if there is a large number who would want the GRF forum to go back the way it was, how would you accomplish that?

I'm not trying to be sarcastic, I really would like to know.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks*

Joe thanks...

I am a new member<CG defector> and also a forum donor on this board, and I feel welcome...I like being here and in general, everyone is nice, and most are downright friendly...I would never regret joining here...and being welcomed...thanks!





Joe said:


> I am glad this poll was created.
> For a simple reason, it shows what people think and that's why it was a good idea to do this poll.
> 
> One poll option I am not really understanding (but hey, that's just me):
> ...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Joe said:


> But come on guys... Imagine it this way:
> If all CG members didn't come all at the same time, we would have anyway more members as forum progresses to the future. Meaning, that there is no line steady line between new and old members. Those who come today, will be old members in 4-5 months. And will CG members 3 years from now be still those newcomers? No...
> 
> Also please register, there is no difference between CG members and those others who would be registering every single day. Only difference is, that CG members came too many and too suddenly, but that is good. Think about it. They came from a different forum, but they are talking about the same topic, same hobby, same love of one breed.
> ...


Thanks, Joe. I agree. The only difference is that all the new people came all at one time as opposed to gradually over time. We were growing before this happened and would have gotten to this point eventually.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rachel's Mom said:


> I like being here and in general, everyone is nice, and most are downright friendly...


I just want to point out that even the members who are complaining....they are "downright friendly" as well. Just frustrated.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> The "transition" being the addition of over 200 new members, how could it have been handled differently?
> 
> And if there is a large number who would want the GRF forum to go back the way it was, how would you accomplish that?
> 
> I'm not trying to be sarcastic, I really would like to know.


I'm not looking to start a riot or tell the moderators how to do their jobs. I've been an admin and a moderator at other boards and I know how hard it is. It is partially up to us, but everyone needed to make sure that the two boards were blended together. If it had been one member at a time, each member would have learned what GRF was about, right? With 200 new people, it was basically a transfer of CG to GRF and it changed the dynamic of the board.

I don't want to go back because it's impossible and we're not going to accomplish it if we keep asking how we're going to do it, instead of just doing it.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I created the poll to find out what the general feel was of the forum. It was not directed to anyone in particular, I was sick of the arguing going on in a whole bunch of posts. I am not going to be nasty to people when I post, I am not going to be bitchy. I just felt like it needed to come out in the air and be done and over with.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Oh yes...*



RickGibbs said:


> I just want to point out that even the members who are complaining....they are "downright friendly" as well. Just frustrated.


I was not even talking about them dear....not at all...someone totally different...I have not had a problem with anyone....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> The "transition" being the addition of over 200 new members, how could it have been handled differently?


There really isn't anything that could have been done. You could go to any forum out there....and add 200 new members in a weeks time and they'd go through the same thing....



mylissyk said:


> And if there is a large number who would want the GRF forum to go back the way it was, how would you accomplish that?


Going back to the way it was isn't even an option. It can't be done. So I don't know why we'd talk about that.... 

Maybe there's things we can do to improve things here and there, but short of a mass banning, we all need to learn to adjust...


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I just want to point out that even the members who are complaining....they are "downright friendly" as well. Just frustrated.


It's not even that we're complaining Rick, we're trying to maintain the community we had, because we lost A LOT of great people who committed a lot to this board. I care about that because the quality of the board suffered from their loss.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

ontariogolden said:


> It's not even that we're complaining Rick, we're trying to maintain the community we had, because we lost A LOT of great people who committed a lot to this board. I care about that because the quality of the board suffered from their loss.


"Complaining" was probably not the word to use.....and I wasn't talking about you at all. Your post was very good.

There were some "meaner" comments made last night by people who are much nicer than their comments would seem...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We have more members and we have to find a way to deal with it. 
All I really suggest to each one of you, please do it the best way you can.
200 new member coming all at the same time, is a shock, but not that big of a deal. 
What would you do, if we grow just 5 times as we are now and have 50 new members every day?
There are forums out there, which are also very specifically oriented, with 200, 500 even 1000 new people registering every day... And if people didn't like it, those forums wouldn't be so popular.
More people, better. It give you more opinions, faster responses to questions, more knowledge and points of view.

So, this is all good, we are growing and that is great!

It will bring over people, which some of you may not like... but others opposite to you will love those very same ones , So, no matter how you think about it... we will all profit from it. We can't stay small forever.

Ah, and one more point: there is many times larger percentage of great people among Golden Retriever owners, than lets say between those discussing politics  

Just look around, most of our forum members are amazing people.


I'll repeat it once again: 
*Try to find your way around, while being nice to each other.
*


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well I have to say that I have sat back and not said much because I have been a proud member of both forums since August 2006. I like the fact that you can now get answers 24 hours a day and not just when someone else happens to be on.

And I'm ashamed that I didn't say something before.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ummm....did I miss something while I was at work today????

Why all the weirdness going on.... someone can PM if they dont wish to bring it up here....


Oh, and I love it here!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would like to thank those of you who stayed. A number of new members (and some of your previous members were part of this before the exodus) really thought the loss of rescue networking was tragic. A great number of dogs had been saved on CG's and a few on this forum this past week. The later could only be done with your patience and understanding.

Hopefully, those who have left, will come back. Sometimes change is difficult and a person needs time to step back and regroup. I'd hate to see members who were very knowledgeable leave. Education is vital.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

How many members have actually left? I feel badly that some of the original GRF members are unhappy with those of us from CG joining here...but in all honesty this IS a public forum and as such the only choices we have are to read or not read, post or not post, visit or not visit, right? With CG those of us who didn't like the changes elected to leave - other members chose to stay. Those of us who left found this forum (it's listed publicly) and here we are. There were no restrictions to my knowledge on topics allowed. And as for someone complaining about pictures...I found that to be most disheartening! I thought photos were welcomed by all - I know I can't get enough of pix of wonderful Goldens! That comment really surprised me and made me wonder.........


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll be honest, I didn't like the change at first... I was ticked off that our small community became so huge and I couldn't even keep up with the people I used to talk with daily.

But its died down quite a lot now, and I like it now 

As for the doggie thread or whatever, I dont really like it just because I can't understand what half the people are typing, so I just don't read it. If other people wanna type like that, it's fine by me. At least they're only doing it in the one thread...


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

ontariogolden said:


> I agree that we would have had more members anyway, but it would have been gradual and we would have time to adjust to each new member. It has to work both ways if it is going to work; they have to accept our ways of doing things, and we have to try to implement theirs. That's is the only way we can become US and eliminate the CG/GRF divide.


Okay, what are your ways of doing things here? How is it different than other forums? If you wanted us to do things your way, why weren't we told what they were? Did I miss the "orientation class"? I've heard that complaint before, that we, CG people, aren't doing things the way you all do it. I'm not trying to be sarcastic, I just want to know what would be different if we did it your way.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm happy and I'm glad to be back! I will be posting pictures most of the time, I love taking pictures!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens... I, too, am kinda interested in who actually has left specifically because of this influx of new members... People come and go all the time that have nothing to do with the forum per se... I've done it twice since joining. I just go away for a while because I'm swamped at work or have other interests to pursue or any number of things that have nothing to do with the politics of this forum.



Besides where would I go? JohnWa "disappeared me" a couple of years ago for saying something he didn't agree with on his forum... and it would be sorta dumb for me to go to CG now... there are not that many choices for forums on Golden Retrievers to choose from. I'm not sensing any type of mass exodus occurring here.

I think the truth be known (I'm gonna get shot for this)... its more of an ego thing than anything else. As they say, its easier to be a big fish in a small pond than in a big pond... and a lot of us Big Fish were instantly demoted to Small Fish in this new bigger pond and it hurt our egos. I'll get slammed for that statement but I really think that's what's at the bottom of all this nonsense. Go ahead and fire away!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So how many views and hits has this thread gotten? <big smile>


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> So how many views and hits has this thread gotten? <big smile>


We're sitting on 682 views with 44 replies...


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby'sMom said:


> Okay, what are your ways of doing things here? How is it different than other forums? If you wanted us to do things your way, why weren't we told what they were? Did I miss the "orientation class"? I've heard that complaint before, that we, CG people, aren't doing things the way you all do it. I'm not trying to be sarcastic, I just want to know what would be different if we did it your way.


 I would still like an answer to my question. For further reference if nothing else.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Count me in as one very happy camper! I wasn't a member of either forum before the split. I'm "after the fact" in both ... I love it here & occasionally cruise the other board but I come here several times a day & absolutely love it.

I would have voted "Ecstatic" if more of the old time members were as happy to have new members as I am to be here.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm feeling better. Thank you for this poll !!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Gee, I missed all the "bashing", I haven't been on as much since I've been so busy with other things and to be honest, I'm glad I didn't read those posts. I've found everyone here to be very kind and treated me nicely (as far as I know), sometimes I do try to find a certain topic that I had posted on and can't find it again but I figure "oh well". It makes me sad to think that some would like to banish the CG defectors, we mean no harm and no way intended to come here to "take over". We were all so hurt and then so happy to find each other again here and so happy that we felt welcomed by all the current members. I for one am looking forward to getting to know each and every one of you better as time goes on. This is a wonderful place to chit chat, get help with problems with our babies and share funny wonderful stories. And let's not forget all the great people that give of themselves daily with rescue work. They truly give from the heart. I say let's all try to get along and be FRIENDS. I know it can happen. Let's all adjust to the "newness" of it all and be happy there are so many GOLDEN LOVERS!!

Thanks for listening,

Nickie


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Kirby'sMom said:


> Okay, what are your ways of doing things here? How is it different than other forums? If you wanted us to do things your way, why weren't we told what they were? Did I miss the "orientation class"? I've heard that complaint before, that we, CG people, aren't doing things the way you all do it. I'm not trying to be sarcastic, I just want to know what would be different if we did it your way.


Look, we're not going to get anywhere if keep doing the questioning back and forth. All I'm saying is that it takes effort on both parts; from the old members to accept the new, and from the new to see what the forum was/is all about. Take it as you will.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I couldn't be happier! I love seeing a busy forum. For me a busy forum is a healthy forum. The most recent thread counter is not all that useful here anymore but that is a good thing in a way I usually drop down to the catagories and can find newest posts myself without much difficulty.


----------



## Jason Jaber (Dec 30, 2005)

monomer said:


> I think the truth be known (I'm gonna get shot for this)... its more of an ego thing than anything else. As they say, its easier to be a big fish in a small pond than in a big pond... and a lot of us Big Fish were instantly demoted to Small Fish in this new bigger pond and it hurt our egos. I'll get slammed for that statement but I really think that's what's at the bottom of all this nonsense. Go ahead and fire away!


Monomer, I always look forward to reading what you have to say. Although I don't personally know you, I have great respect for you because of the fact that you tell it how it is and and can offer up so much wisdom. You seem to have really hit the nail on the head with this statement. 
I can't see why this has become such a big issue. It seems to me like people are blowing this way out of proportion.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I couldn't vote. I couldn't decide. I'm happy with the new members and not so happy with some of the old. So that left me out. LOL 

so i guess i'm happy until someone pisses me off. That wasn't a choice though. lol


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I live in a fairly small town..know most the folks...im comfortable with them..the same was true of this forum..i could come in once a day or so and catch up with what was going on... argue with vern about show vs field dogs.. catch crap because i didnt like american idol... make fun of clicker training.. and the pepople here were friends.. now all my friends are lost in this crowd.... a very sudden influx that posts much more frequently..
and I understand that these forums benefit from numbers.. it just feels like we have lost what we had.. and we have.. dont talk to me about change..i understand change, but i sure dont gotta like it.. 
I participate in a couple field forums and like them..this was somthing different for me and fun.. i do like the off topic stuff.. i get tired of fluffy pictures over and over... i offered advice where i thought i had some knowledge.. now its just too much... i cant sit here all day and keep up with all the new threads... 
that is not to say it is wrong.... but i dont like it and i have that right..


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry guys, but I love this place  We always had new members coming in, it's just that they all came at once. It certainly was a bit overwelming the first couple of days, but I feel like it has gotten back to normal, just with a bunch of new members.

I posted this in another thread, but I feel like we just found a bunch of friends we did not know we had. I feel like the new people fit right in, just as they should. We all love Golden Retrievers, how different can we really be?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

greg bell said:


> I live in a fairly small town..know most the folks...im comfortable with them..the same was true of this forum..i could come in once a day or so and catch up with what was going on... argue with vern about show vs field dogs.. catch crap because i didnt like american idol... make fun of clicker training.. and the pepople here were friends.. now all my friends are lost in this crowd.... a very sudden influx that posts much more frequently..
> and I understand that these forums benefit from numbers.. it just feels like we have lost what we had.. and we have.. dont talk to me about change..i understand change, but i sure dont gotta like it..
> I participate in a couple field forums and like them..this was somthing different for me and fun.. i do like the off topic stuff.. i get tired of fluffy pictures over and over... i offered advice where i thought i had some knowledge.. now its just too much... i cant sit here all day and keep up with all the new threads...
> that is not to say it is wrong.... but i dont like it and i have that right..


 
Greg, I know you have the right to your own opinion, but try to look at it this way. We have suddenly changed from a baby to an adolescent. And it all happened in just one single day... and yes, no one expected it  
BUT IT HAPPENED!

Greg, before CG members came, we had a daily registration rate of 5 new members a day. That basically means, that our forum would have those 200 members (which came in one single day from CG) anyways... and in just 40 days. 
I am not saying that in 40 days we would be where we are now, but that doesn't matter, so it would happen in 80, 100 days or 150 days... I am 100% positive, that we would have these 200 more new active users in less than 4-6 months even without CG members.

So, in that sense, let me ask you a question:

If we had grown 200 new and active members gradually, over the period of next 4-6 months or so, does it mean, that you would also gradually stop liking our forum? 

Greg, don't take this in any wrong way, but I have to be honest... Your 'fluffy pictures' comment really got under my skin... 

Even that you have a right to your own opinion, can you tell me, how the heck can you say that you're tired of 'fluffy pictures over and over'??? 
I understand you can feel like you can't keep up, but how can you so easily dismiss some new excited members, who decided to share the photo of his/her dog's picture?
Do you really need to say something like this? 

Is it just because you can't look at all those new posted photos? 
So what? Neither can I, and am an owner and started this whole forum. Here is how I do it: I know I have 10 minutes a day I can spend watching new pictures, so I will try to see as many as I can. Those I can't see, I simply won't ever see... But do you see me complaining?

Greg, do you still recall the first time you registered on this forum? Was there someone saying, that we were such a nice and small community and you and some other people came here, started to post new photos and invaded our little small town feeling?

I really doubt that... and that is why I don't understand your post.

You have a right to ignore pictures, ignore topics, talk to only those members you like and ignore those you don't... private message your friends and discuss topics privately without posting a single message to our forum. Where is the problem?

I am not saying you're not entitled to your opinion, but I like logical arguments and your seems more like you just miss the 'small town' feeling of our forum. 

Don't take this wrong, but when I started this forum, did you see me posting anywhere that I built this forum for you and couple of your friends only and that I will protect your small group from everyone else who cares to join? No...

Greg, you said you understand change and that you don't like it. 
*But my question is, can you and will you adopt to it?* 
I very much hope so, because I wouldn't like to lose you, your knowledge, your posts and friendship, all to couple new members you find hard to hanle 

Change is an evolution and I'd like everyone here to note, that this forum is open to every Golden Retriever enthusiast. Everyone who loves Goldens or has questions about them is more than welcome to come, post new threads, pictures and share his knowledge... 
*Please keep that in mind!*

Joe

PS. Mary Engelbreit once said: If you don't like something, change it; if you can't change it, change the way you think about it 
Greg, if nothing ever changed, would there be butterflies?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Very well said Joe. I think you said it best for most of us.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm apparently out of the loop. I haven't been around much lately... Not sure what all the hype is about.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

Ya know, I have been reading through all of these posts, and I have to wonder from some of them what the fuss is all about. Granted, I have not been around here that long, but it was never evident to me that there was anything NOT to like at this forum. I came here out of love and concern for my first golden - Pilot, and then came back when she died... cause I needed to talk about it to people who would know how that felt....and now I am back, cause it is the place where I can find out about how to do my best job at caring for the newest member of my family who ranks right up there in my heart with my kids.... I haven't gotten caught up in whatever the fuss is and I won't... because you know what? Everyone has been kind to me here and reached out to me.....
I guess I am surprised that there is a touch of conflict here at all......
We need to be more like our Goldens.... let's not forget that........


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Dont worry, Laura... I was at work for 8 hours and came home to it lol I'm out of the loop too.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Joe said:


> Greg, don't take this in any wrong way, but I have to be honest... Your 'fluffy pictures' comment really got under my skin...
> 
> Even that you have a right to your own opinion, can you tell me, how the heck can you say that you're tired of 'fluffy pictures over and over'???
> I understand you can feel like you can't keep up, but how can you so easily dismiss some new excited members, who decided to share the photo of his/her dog's picture?
> ...


As a new member who joined this forum and the other one the same day (shortly after the mass exodus), thank you for saying this. I've posted a few pics & replied to a few posts but have been very hesitant to do so as I've been feeling more & more of the "newcomers aren't welcome here" by many members on all of the big "debate" threads. I've refrained from posting quite a few "fluffy pics" but have shared several as I'm exactly what you described (new excited member).

There have been several exceptions to that & those people who I have had actual contact with on threads have been very welcoming & friendly. (EXTRA Special thanks to Oaklys Dad who ALWAYS has a kind word to say to everybody ... where do you find the time?)

I've decided I'm going to stick it out. I love goldens, have my first golden ever (11 month old pup) & I've got lots to learn. I eventually want at least another golden & I'm just learning the big differences between working breed dogs that I've had all my life & now in the golden life.

I didn't come here because of any exodus ... I came for the love of goldens.

Thanks Joe.:wavey:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

KatzNK9 said:


> As a new member who joined this forum and the other one the same day (shortly after the mass exodus), thank you for saying this. I've posted a few pics & replied to a few posts but have been very hesitant to do so as I've been feeling more & more of the "newcomers aren't welcome here" by many members on all of the big "debate" threads. I've refrained from posting quite a few "fluffy pics" but have shared several as I'm exactly what you described (new excited member).
> 
> There have been several exceptions to that & those people who I have had actual contact with on threads have been very welcoming & friendly. (EXTRA Special thanks to Oaklys Dad who ALWAYS has a kind word to say to everybody ... where do you find the time?)
> 
> ...



I say post away.... There are several people here who love looking at the pictures...... And the ones who dont like it dont have to look at them.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Very well said to both Maggies Mom and to KatzNK9. I think Joe said it best and I hope his message makes sense to everyone out there.
My philosophy has always been, if I dont like the thread, I dont go in. If I dont like the person, I dont go in to their thread. Its that simple. This is a big forum and its a public forum and there are going to be people who like and dislike different things. *BUT* and I stress that *BUT* we are all here for the love of goldens. They may all be for different reasons, but we are here for the love of our goldens. I am not interested in the show threads or the breeding threads so I dont go there. I love looking at the "fluffy photos" and I love hearing different stories about other people's dogs. I am very much into rescue and everyone knows that so that is my main focus and always will be. But I will respond to those threads that interest me. 
Yes things are getting off the front board much faster but that just means I have to look a little harder. It should not be that big of a deal.
I do know this. I know that having so many members can be a very good thing for rescue and I like that. I think it is also very good when someone needs help with a problem. 
If people feel like their threads are getting lost, then bump it up. We did that on the other forum and before I left here for a while, I would do the same thing. Its easy enough to do.
I think Joe said it best and I hope everyone appreciates that. I know I do. And I too thank Joe.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks guys. I didn't want to reply to this thread anymore, but then I decided I had to. (my previous long post...)

Anyhow,... looking at our poll, 65% of our members are either happy, very happy or ecstatic  and that is good.

I though we'd have little higher number of happy members, but 'Hey'  we will work it out together. 
These are just a little growing pains


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Okay, here we go.

First. I had no idea that there was so much ... bickering going on. I have maybe 20 minutes a night to check the forum -- I look for pictures and technical topics, and then a few other things that interest me. I never even saw the problem threads. In my mind, there was no problem.

Second. I voted "Overwhelmed", and I want to clarify that. All the new members and all the new posts are NOT a bad thing. It means that our forum is doing well, providing good information and entertainment. The more people who can benefit from this, the better. Without this forum, I would be ignorant of a lot of things, and my dog would suffer as a result. The more people we reach, the fewer dogs suffer.
The reason I voted "Overwhelmed" is simply because I cannot see as high a percentage of threads as I could before. It's not a judgment on anyone or any group.

Third. Civility, people. When new people move into your town, do you shun them? Do you go to town hall meetings and complain about them? When a new business opens, do you waltz in and demand that it shut down because it's throwing off "the way things are"?

Of course not. The community welcome wagon drops by. People bring housewarming gifts. Token presents are exchanged at holidays. So why is this place any different?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

KatzNK9 said:


> As a new member who joined this forum and the other one the same day (shortly after the mass exodus), thank you for saying this. I've posted a few pics & replied to a few posts but have been very hesitant to do so as I've been feeling more & more of the "newcomers aren't welcome here" by many members on all of the big "debate" threads. I've refrained from posting quite a few "fluffy pics" but have shared several as I'm exactly what you described (new excited member).
> 
> There have been several exceptions to that & those people who I have had actual contact with on threads have been very welcoming & friendly. (EXTRA Special thanks to Oaklys Dad who ALWAYS has a kind word to say to everybody ... where do you find the time?)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words :thanks: I loved the picture catagory on the "other" site and since I posted soooo many pictures of my boy I felt it only fitting that I would try to post to as many of the picture threads as I could. There will be times when I will be busy and not able to post to every one but I will try. When I post to each picture I try to keep them in the same order I found them by posting to them from bottom to the top. I would feel bad if I ever drove a new picture to the bottom of the page.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Joe said:


> Thanks guys. I didn't want to reply to this thread anymore, but then I decided I had to. (my previous long post...)
> 
> Anyhow,... looking at our poll, 65% of our members are either happy, very happy or ecstatic  and that is good.
> 
> ...


Joe, I am sure there are quite a few who have not voted yet. UM, me being one of them. LOL!!! Sorry. I just never knew there was a need for it. My thought was if anyone is unhappy then leave. Why post if your unhappy. Find some place where you like it better and just go. Its easy enough to do. So I never paid attention actually until you posted and thought WOW. So that is all I have to say. LOL!!! I will vote so you feel better about the numbers. I am very happy, by the way.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Thank you for the kind words :thanks: I loved the picture catagory on the "other" site and since I posted soooo many pictures of my boy I felt it only fitting that I would try to post to as many of the picture threads as I could. There will be times when I will be busy and not able to post to every one but I will try. When I post to each picture I try to keep them in the same order I found them by posting to them from bottom to the top. I would feel bad if I ever drove a new picture to the bottom of the page.


Rob you know I need my Oakly fix. There are quite a few of us that actually need our Oakly fix. I miss when I dont see him. 
Your very good about posting to everyone's photos Rob. I dont think anyone would say anything different. I do the same thing most of the time, from the bottom to the top.


----------



## Mina (Feb 4, 2006)

I can say Rick getting into the car this evening was not fun. (for the new members, I am Rick Gibbs wife) I have never seen him so upset about a thread before, then I did today. 

I might not be on the forum very often (who has a chance to get on the computer with Rick around) but it seems like we are all family. I agree with several people if you don't like the topic don't read it. 

I vote for you all (new and old members, two legs or four legged member) to keep writing all of your sad, funny or "can you believe that my Golden did" stories. 

I really enjoy reading them......Pictures are AWESOME too.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Joe, I am sure there are quite a few who have not voted yet. UM, me being one of them. LOL!!! Sorry. I just never knew there was a need for it. My thought was if anyone is unhappy then leave. Why post if your unhappy. Find some place where you like it better and just go. Its easy enough to do. So I never paid attention actually until you posted and thought WOW. So that is all I have to say. LOL!!! I will vote so you feel better about the numbers. I am very happy, by the way.


 
Maybe those who didn't, should come out and vote, just to improve our numbers  

Btw. And this is really just on the side:
As an administrator of this forum I am the only person who can actually see who voted in this poll. (It's the way the forum is designed and it wasn't me who designed it )
But, anyways, interestingly enough, out of those who voted for option: *"Totally disgusted - I regret the day I donated money to this forum and I'll never post here again."*, only one member was really a donor to our forum.
I just find it amazing, that someone would pick that option knowing he/she weren't among those who really tried to help by donation...
Maybe there was a missing option saying just: "I'll never post here again".. but I know myself, if I never donated, I would probably just go for "unhappy" option... 

No need to comment this. I posted it, just to give you an idea. It simply left me a bit surprised, because it is showing other members, that even donors (those who previously liked our forum enough to help by donation) are now against this forum, which is by looking at voters of this option simply misleading.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Joe, I am sure there are quite a few who have not voted yet. UM, me being one of them.


I haven't voted, because I'm embarrassed that we would even have a poll like this put up.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I haven't voted, because I'm embarrassed that we would even have a poll like this put up.....


I guess that was what I was really trying to say, only I rambled a bit. LOL!! Sorry about that.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I guess at this point it can't hurt to put in my two cents worth... I will admit, when all the new people joined and started posting, I was pretty confused. All these strange people that I'd never even heard of were posting and starting threads and talking and joking amongst themselves, and I was left wondering where I could find a familiar face (or username, as the case may be  ) 
But, to me it's not that big of a deal. I'll eventually get used to it, and these people will become just as familiar as everyone else. 
The voting thing is tricky though, because at the moment I'm kind of overwhelmed, but it doesn't mean I'm unhappy with the forum.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I love it here and the only way I would ever leave is if I was banned (and it better not be by vrocco1 :no: ). 

Everyone on this forum is an adult so we need to stop acting like spoiled little children. I like change. Life gets so boring without it


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Well, I love it here and the only way I would ever leave is if I was banned (and it better not be by vrocco1 :no: ).


If he did ban you, he has a standing invitation to my couch...


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

I am very sad that this poll even exists. What is the purpose and what are you going to do with end outcome?


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I haven't voted, because I'm embarrassed that we would even have a poll like this put up.....


If you are that embarrased about it, Rick, then delete it. I put my reasons for creating the poll. I'm sorry I have disappointed everyone.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

telsmith1 said:


> If you are that embarrased about it, Rick, then delete it. I put my reasons for creating the poll. I'm sorry I have disappointed everyone.


Personally speaking, you didn't disappoint me at all. I avoided the other threads that included this topic as I feel like my opinion didn't fit there. This thread was a better place for me to land to state my thoughts. So, it offered me a place to say my piece.

I think there is a lot of healing still necessary before things can get back to normal. Giving members a place to vent & get it out of their systems might be uncomfortable at times but definitely provides an outlet for them.

I do hope all this calms down very soon as it just makes me feel badly for all who haven't come to terms with all of this (old and new members alike). I'm looking forward to the day this subject takes its last breath but feel it is a good outlet to get rid of the negativity.

Don't feel badly ... there is good & bad in everything and I personally think your intentions were good & this thread is serving a purpose.:wave:


----------



## Lil_Sandy (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow.....I live in Southern California so I'm used to large influxes of new people.... I'm just happy that the language on the forum is still English :uhoh: . I'm very happy with the forum and I think Joe and the moderators have done and are continuing to do a great job. I say welcome to all the new members and I hope that you thoroughly enjoy the time you spend here.:wave:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> If he did ban you, he has a standing invitation to my couch...


Are you still going to serve Lobster when I get there?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Are you still going to serve Lobster when I get there?


I think so... Just got to tell wifey to make it:

"WIFE!!! MAKE LOBSTER...NOW!!!"


...I may need to stay at your house now... :uhoh: :doh:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i've very happy here. i found my way here when i was disappointed with the abrupt CG merge into ChatEvo. and, the reason i found this place was all the CG folks were coming here. 

but, i looked around and said - i like this! even more folks who love goldens. and, a rescue section! hooray! they care about that too.

some random thoughts -

i LOVE looking at photos. i don't understand thinking of them as "fluff" or unwanted. i hope the CG way of posting tons of threads with photos catches on here because not only do i want to see photos of the pups i've come to know, but also we've got all these new golden babies to see pictures of and get to know.

and, i keep reading that "we don't know your way" but i can't find posts where anyone has offered any specifics on what we are doing wrong. it's very frustrating. it's the same as giving your spouse the silent treatment and then telling them "you should know why I'm mad!" when they ask what's wrong.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I think so... Just got to tell wifey to make it:
> 
> "WIFE!!! MAKE LOBSTER...NOW!!!"
> 
> ...


I'm sure we have room in the kennel for you  Tv, music, heat, air conditioning, bed...but you would have to drink out of a bucket :doh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I'm sure we have room in the kennel for you  Tv, music, heat, air conditioning, bed...but you would have to drink out of a bucket :doh:


Well, as long as there's tv.... :doh:  

BTW, what are you gonna make us for dinner.... :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I'm sure we have room in the kennel for you  Tv, music, heat, air conditioning, bed...but you would have to drink out of a bucket :doh:


Sue... there is internet access out in the Kennel isnt there?????


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

As long as it's full of beer, I don't mind drinking out of a bucket. 

MaggiesMom, It's wireless, but there actually is internet access out there.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Well, as long as there's tv.... :doh:
> 
> BTW, what are you gonna make us for dinner.... :


How about Vern's favorite Osso Buco...sound good


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Sue... there is internet access out in the Kennel isnt there?????


Yep...sure is. Vern spends some time out there. You know.... "when he's in the dog house" :bowrofl: That's why he says he does't mind drinking out of a bucket.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> As long as it's full of beer, I don't mind drinking out of a bucket.
> 
> MaggiesMom, It's wireless, but there actually is internet access out there.


Sounds like you guys will have a sweet setup.......Sue I wouldnt cook for them......


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Sounds like you guys will have a sweet setup.......Sue I wouldnt cook for them......


You're just jealous....don't ruin it for us.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I guess this thread has been hijacked now?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> As long as it's full of beer, I don't mind drinking out of a bucket.
> 
> MaggiesMom, It's wireless, but there actually is internet access out there.


I agree. As long as there's beer I'm good. Heck, I'll drink it out of a feed trough if I have to.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> I guess this thread has been hijacked now?


Yup, and whattya know....i'm involved. :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> You're just jealous....don't ruin it for us.


Yep... IM jealous, because you guys will get to spend time with all those beautiful goldens Vern and Sue have.....


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

As usual, I'm late to the conversation(s)! I'm neither an oldtimer or a newbie so I voted that my meds are doing just fine. Like most busy folks, I read as many threads as I can and participate when I can; I enjoy those that have the easy banter of folks who have known each other a long time but drop when there become too many segues. With the new many new members, there were suddenly more threads and names than I could keep up with, like a party where I don't know everyone (and panic). Still ... I love this forum. I've learned from those with so much more expertise about handling dogs (and people) and from the uncertainty of those with maybe less, including myself. Everything shapechanges: institutions, people, communities, attitudes and life. Ultimately this forum is a place for people who care about Goldens to talke with others about them and I'm very grateful for its existence.


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

I am pretty new here and I don't post TOO much (as if I did, I probably wouldn't be doing ANY work at all here!!), but I do read through a lot of the posts everyday, and it's been kind of like my "defer doing work for as long as possible" tool   on the weekdays at the office. I like how this forum has a lot of members who are genuinely concerned about other members and their Goldens, and takes time out of their busy lives to answer or comment on other people's posts. I've posted several threads, some concerning behavior of my Golden, some concerning experiences, and some just posting pictures, and I've always gotten really nice and genuine responses. I am more of the person who doesn't look at the "chit-chat" forums too much, but I really enjoy the pictures forum and the behavior and training, amongst some of the others.. and I think this forum is great, even if not all the sub-forums are an everyday read. I think the more people, the better, because that means more insights, more experience, and more knowledge. I think people always like having some drama, so maybe this is somewhat of an excitement factor for the community? Like rekindling an old relationship with new and different changes.


----------



## jpwalla0208 (Feb 26, 2007)

I am also late to the conversation but here are my thoughts.

First, I too came from CG. And i just want to clarify that we left because the spirit of our board changed. We were forced to look for posts through posts about washer/dryers and ping pong. The focus was just no longer golden babies.... So it is kind of unfair to say that we did to your forum what happened to CG. We all love goldens and added more "golden lovers" to your forum, we didnt inondate GRF with posts about random crap.

Secondly, I understand what the existing GRF people are saying in a sense, and it is not true that it was just 200 more people and would have happened eventually. The problem is that we are 200 people who already knew each other and were connected. And i can see how that would be overwhelming and frustrating. So i think this is a good post, as it allows people to get their feelings out there.

But the most important thing here is that we are ALL people who just love goldens like the existing GRF members. And for the love our our babies, I hope we can just all get along. I dont want to be a "CG defector" forever.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

CG was a very diverse group, really. I don't consider myself to be a CG defector though I was there when it collapsed. I had kind of one foot in, one foot out and hadn't quite found the right forum for myself yet.

I found the right forum here !! 

I am a GRF member now. That's what I am !! :dblthumb2


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This place has become my 2nd home.
Since we have an increase in members,we have a lot of fun,different threads.
The more people, the merrier.
It's fun and I'm learning a lot.
keep up the good work,keep bring people and keep writing.
This is a great recipe for success.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I am a Chat Golden refugee.

I feel like a teenager who's school was closed and we were all dumped into another school where the popular kids had everything and everyone arranged to their specifications.

Now here come all these new kids. What are the clicks going to do with them. Well, some will be invited to join the clicks at the new school, some will just muddle along and some will drop out.

I haven't been made to feel UNWELCOME, it's just that I don't like to be where I'm getting bad vibes and not fitting in. When this forum was recommended to me, I joined up; not thinking about whether the old members would care or not. I mean, it's the internet. There's no control over who's here and who isn't except for admin's control. And there's no control over whether IT'S MINE AND WILL NEVER CHANGE or it's fluid with a lot of people coming and going but maintaining it's core.

So I'm not leaving, but I don't get excited about logging on and finding out what's happening. And I don't feel anyone is really interested, I guess because there's too many posts to get answered.

I checked the happy, still on my meds box.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I checked the "Very Happy - There is a lot of new activity, and I like that. "
In my opinion the more the merrier


----------

